# Lifting of tiles near valley... Is this OK?



## techweb (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi,

I was wondering if the way in which these tiles are sitting can be considered normal / OK? It is a house we have lived in for a year and I am certainly not a roof expert but I would expect them to lay flat.

I know the bottom couple of courses of the valley needs re-pointing and it's on the to do list. I have a builder coming over to do this in the next few weeks.

Thanks a lot...


----------

